# Tray



## Becky1951 (Sep 18, 2021)

My daughter in law does a lot of wood burning crafts and projects. She surprised me with this beautiful tray last night she made me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Gemma (Sep 18, 2021)

Wonderful!  Look how detailed it is.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 18, 2021)

Very nice work. Love the detail. 
Wood carvings often crack. Be sure to keep it properly oiled. Your daughter-in-law may know how to do that.


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Oh, they are beautiful.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow, thats good work~~!! Used to fool around with
woodburning as a kidling....good job....


----------



## feywon (Sep 18, 2021)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 18, 2021)

@Becky1951 that is beautiful. I think I would hang it on the wall.


----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2021)

Very talented!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 18, 2021)

Wow!  How wonderful!


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 18, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Becky1951 that is beautiful. I think I would hang it on the wall.


,That's my plan, I don't think I could bring myself to use it, to beautiful and precious.


----------

